# Jamie Foxx tells Kirstie Alley not to worry about weight



## crayola box (Feb 26, 2010)

Kirstie Alley was on Oprah talking about her new show and Oprah surprised her with Jamie Foxx who told her she is beautiful at any weight. 
Just thought I would share since I thought it was a)sweet (what he said, not the surprise) and b) about time someone told her this!


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 27, 2010)

crayola box said:


> Kirstie Alley was on Oprah talking about her new show and Oprah surprised her with Jamie Foxx who told her she is beautiful at any weight.
> Just thought I would share since I thought it was a)sweet (what he said, not the surprise) and b) about time someone told her this!



surprising since jamie fox when onon his radio show is usually a totally dick.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 27, 2010)

Very cool. She *does* look beautiful, and I'm glad Jamie Foxx was willing to speak the truth. Props to you, Fantastic Mr. Foxx.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I saw this the other day! I think he might be a secret FA. ; ) hahaha


----------



## wrench13 (Feb 27, 2010)

She IS beautiful at any size, but I think the best when she is at her upper limit. This lady can grow some serious booty.


----------



## Tau (Feb 27, 2010)

I confess I don't see her prettyness anymore. I worshipped this chick when she was in Veronica's Closet - don't ask me why cos even I don't know. Now I just want to bitch slap her into next week. Her behaviour in the media has made her one of the ugliest people I've ever set eyes on.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Feb 27, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> surprising since jamie fox when onon his radio show is usually a totally dick.



Totally, but in his defense, he'll probably say just about anything for a laugh just like all the other shock jocks. I doubt he's like that outside of the radio show context. I wouldn't be surprised if he was a closet FA. I just find it daunting that there is no out of the closet FA media presence. There's like no one who is out about liking plus sized women primarily. Its vexing.


----------



## crayola box (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions about whether someone is an FA or not based on one statement (not directed at any of the above posters, just as a general rule). However, I almost prefer in this case if he weren't. I find it far more refreshing if the sentiment behind his statement came from a place of common sense, as in: Here is this woman who clearly was not meant to be a waif by nature and yet is fighting that as hard as she can by yo yo-ing up and down, let me tell her to stop worrying about her weight and know she is beautiful as she is.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 28, 2010)

That was cute.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 28, 2010)

I love that he did that, but where was he when Oprah was harping on about her weight when she hit 200 apologizing and all that jazz?


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 28, 2010)

Absolutely agree, 100%. Although it's always nice to see her photos, the fact that they're always on tabloids is somewhat discouraging. I'm glad she, at least publicly, has come to some sort of terms with her body. 

She's always been a fox, then and now.


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 28, 2010)

I think Jamie Foxx might me empathetic to big women because his own sister is a big girl and she also has a mental disability. He might be a dick on his radio show sometimes but I agree that he's probably not like that when he's not broadcasting...go Jamie!!


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 28, 2010)

I think Kirstie Alley is one of these unfortunate women whose lives have been tragically derailed by a deep, desperate hatred of their bodies. So they engage in the Oprah-cycle of extreme diets and proclamations they'd never be fat again, then gaining weight and proclaiming they've now found peace with what and who they really are, then get on the next diet and repeat the whole thing. It's tragic, futile and very sad. Alley is funny, a very good actress, a beautiful woman and a charismatic personality. That with all that, her primary obsession is her size is a testimony of how screwed up our society is when it comes to size and weight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2010)

My opinion of Jamie Foxx just went up immensely......


I'm also glad that someone finally said it to her.....public-ally.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2010)

crayola box said:


> Kirstie Alley was on Oprah talking about her new show and Oprah surprised her with Jamie Foxx who told her she is beautiful at any weight.
> Just thought I would share since I thought it was a)sweet (what he said, not the surprise) and b) about time someone told her this!



OMG was that a funny clip. I never knew she had a crush on Jamie Foxx and yes, that was totally cool that he gave her a bit of a wake up flirt. She is hot a whatever weight (and age..geez) and not many people can have that to boast about.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll never shake her comments about not wanting the men who'd want her "FAT" - what a bunch of freaks, I don't want to be with a freak!

Paraphrasing, but that was the crux. 

Kirstie who?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll never shake her comments about not wanting the men who'd want her "FAT" - what a bunch of freaks, I don't want to be with a freak!
> 
> Paraphrasing, but that was the crux.
> 
> Kirstie who?



Exactly...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm glad Jamie Foxx told her that. Here's hoping it helps her to realize her true beauty. One can only hope.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2010)

Granted that calling people that have a "different" preference "freaks" is uncool.....couldn't she just be labeled as a "mislead" or "unguided" or "closet" BBW? How come support for FAs that are ashamed of their preferences is seen as a "must" but not support for BBW that still drink the kool-aid about thin being the only sexy thing allowed?
Hells bells....some of the fat women that post here have said that is how they themselves used to think/feel.....


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 28, 2010)

Kristie Alley is a fine woman! I am so glad Jamie Foxx told her not to worry about her weight.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 28, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Granted that calling people that have a "different" preference "freaks" is uncool.....couldn't she just be labeled as a "mislead" or "unguided" or "closet" BBW? How come support for FAs that are ashamed of their preferences is seen as a "must" but not support for BBW that still drink the kool-aid about thin being the only sexy thing allowed?
> Hells bells....some of the fat women that post here have said that is how they themselves used to think/feel.....



^^^...this

I think what Foxx said is great, in that it is refreshing. She is not wrong for not agreeing with him, but at least somebody went on record. I don't want ANY woman being anything but what she wants to be. Now, I totally throw away any comment that would only ' ok ' her body if it were fat. That just proves Greenie's point. The sexual desireability is the most important thing for some folks, on either side of the fence.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Granted that calling people that have a "different" preference "freaks" is uncool.....couldn't she just be labeled as a "mislead" or "unguided" or "closet" BBW? How come support for FAs that are ashamed of their preferences is seen as a "must" but not support for BBW that still drink the kool-aid about thin being the only sexy thing allowed?
> Hells bells....some of the fat women that post here have said that is how they themselves used to think/feel.....




You can label her any way you'd like. If she comes around sometime, and doesn't feel that she's so repulsive that any man who'd want her is a freak - then fine, I may recall her name. Right now I don't have time for that attitude - either about herself or them.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 28, 2010)

But I think that's a rigid viewpoint, AnnMarie. Her weight has been tabloid fodder for ages. It's not like she gets the kind of admiration you do for being fat. The media scrutiny on her body sucks hardcore.

And to be fair, FA bad behavior is more documented in the media than FA good behavior. Her attitude toward her male admirers is her own experience.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 28, 2010)

I was in NYC just yesterday and there are posters of her up all over the place. It's a gorgeous headshot of her, she's blonde and all done up with white frosting smeared on her nose and a caption about Big Girl?, Big Life?, something or other. I saw it and though, "Wow, this girl knows how to play it. She's cashing in."


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2010)

kayrae said:


> But I think that's a rigid viewpoint, AnnMarie. Her weight has been tabloid fodder for ages. It's not like she gets the kind of admiration you do for being fat. The media scrutiny on her body sucks hardcore.
> 
> And to be fair, FA bad behavior is more documented in the media than FA good behavior. Her attitude toward her male admirers is her own experience.



That's me, rigid.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 28, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> That's me, rigid.


Not with those curves you're not.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 28, 2010)

Mhm! You go Kirstie! She is just GORGEOUS and I think she is actually much nicer looking with curves. Well duh! Though I must say I WANT that hair style!


----------



## kayrae (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't want to beat a dead horse. But AnnMarie, you make $$ from men admiring your fat body. Kirstie Alley used to make $$ because of her thin body. In order for her to make money as an actress now, she has to continuously poke fun at her fat self. She's forced to have good humor about a body that's continuously scrutinized on television, on the internet, on the radio. Like do you think that it's easier for her? A little kindness and understanding would be nice.


----------



## Smiles21400 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Lillie I agree with you, Kirstie is starting her own line of diet products now.This woman is getting paid, Plus she got a shout out from Mr."Sexy Unpredictable" himself Jamie Foxx, I'm not Mad at Her.LOL.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmm...Good point KayRae.

I can say I see both sides of the argument on this. I used to make VERY good $$$ as a thin model. I did runway modeling when I was younger (12-15yrs old, 6'0 and 120-140 lbs) and it was what it was. I did not have an eating disorder or anything like that I was just a late bloomer curves wise. When I started to gain weight I just stopped modeling, not knowing there was a market for plump Goddesses. Now, I am a bit older (23yrs old, 6'3 and ranging in weight from 275-350) and have once again gotten into modeling, and am once again making good $$$.

I do see where Kirstie Alley kind of has to poke fun at her fatness to 'maintain' her persona. Though I will say I think this could be likened to say Madonna coming out on stage decked out 'like a virgin'. Come on we KNOW she has been around the block, there are NO doubts left in our minds. It would be ridiculous to see Madonna try and pull off a cute little Catholic schoolgirl outfit nowdays. (Though still hot in the most MILF of ways!) 

Likewise we KNOW Kirstie has got to love cupcakes and prime rib just like most mortal women do! Um it kind of shows! She IS a beautiful woman and I would love to see her accept herself for who she is NOW instead of continuing to try and be who she WAS. 

People grow. Outside she has grown to look like a grown woman, there is no disguising that. Inside? Well....Who am I to say? It must be very difficult to go from the medias sex symbol darling to their fat whipping girl. Honestly, it reminds me a lot of how some fat kids react to it. Sometimes you HAVE to make fun of yourself to survive around others.

Problem is, being fat is not a defect.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 28, 2010)

fat actress was excruciating

kirstie alley would not have a single post-prime dollar if not for her bumbling retardation about fat so believe me she's enjoying the press


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 28, 2010)

kayrae said:


> I don't want to beat a dead horse. But AnnMarie, you make $$ from men admiring your fat body. Kirstie Alley used to make $$ because of her thin body. In order for her to make money as an actress now, she has to continuously poke fun at her fat self. She's forced to have good humor about a body that's continuously scrutinized on television, on the internet, on the radio. Like do you think that it's easier for her? A little kindness and understanding would be nice.



I'm sorry, but I literally do not owe that woman a thing. I don't care for her, I don't like her attitude about herself or her body or anything. 

I'm sorry, she's not a friend of mine - she can feel however she wants, but I don't have to care about her or what she thinks. I don't like her, I don't like the way she proselytizes about how "icky" her fat is. 

I didn't always model - and certainly not always for money - very recent development in the grand scheme of my life. I modeled for me, to understand my body, to learn appreciation because that's what I wanted. To assume that my feelings on my body revolve around dollars is wholly incorrect - so not an argument that works on me.

Do I believe your slant on Kirstie is possible? Sure - but I still just don't care. She's one person, with a HUGE sounding board, painting fat and living in a fat body in a bad light. I don't like that.


----------



## CrankySpice (Mar 1, 2010)

kayrae said:


> And to be fair, FA bad behavior is more documented in the media than FA good behavior.



I am curious - what media documentation are you referring to? Because I honestly can't recall any, any at all. Other than a handful of Maury Povich/Ricki Lake/Etc-type shows that just have fat women and the men who love them on with them. Which I generally don't think of as negative, other than the way audiences respond to them.



kayrae said:


> Her attitude toward her male admirers is her own experience.



This may be true, but it doesn't mean we have to agree with her or like her about it. I mean, if she said all black men were thugs and drug dealers; or all jewish men were money-grubbing cheapskates, would we have to just let that go, too, since it's based on "her own experience"?


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 1, 2010)

siren_ said:


> I saw this the other day! I think he might be a secret FA. ; ) hahaha



baby its no secret hehe


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 1, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> fat actress was excruciating
> 
> kirstie alley would not have a single post-prime dollar if not for her bumbling retardation about fat so believe me she's enjoying the press



it was sad. i kept waiting for her to wake up to the fact that she is still very attractive. but she does not feel good about herself fat. she'd personally be more comfortable thin. her statements and thoughts mirror a lot of the same ones that a lot of BBWs here had or still have. some people change how they feel about being fat. some don't. we should be more aware of the social brainwashing than any other people--especially for someone who lives in LA and works in the movie industry. she is famous but it doesn't make her any less vulnerable than anyone else to the kinds of perspectives many of us have been exposed to. and, after all she has been thin for most of her life and has a personal comparison she can make. she has the right to have her own vision of herself and to go for it. fat shouldn't be a trap and you shouldn't have to just "accept" it even if you don't like it. i'm not sure dims should be about that. fat shouldn't be a jail you have to take and like. i think we have to be careful here. women should feel free to chose it because they actually like being fat and not because they feel the only alternative is to either hate themselves fat or put on a brave face and pretend they like it.

i think its cool that she is going to make money off of losing weight if she wants to. a lot of people do who are guys and aren't fat and nobody is complaining. plenty of people make money off being fat, staying fat and getting fatter or even just pretending to. so i think its a little hypocritical to be saying that she can't partake of the other end. after all, there are people who think thats promoting an unhealthy lifestyle just as we think dieting does.

as for her statements about men who only want fat women being freaks--well thats her opinion and she can have it. maybe its not so much about them actually liking her fat but how its been expressed to her. i know a lot of women right here on this site who are pretty much of that opinion, not because they feel they aren't beautiful and fat but just because of a few bad apples they've come into contact with. its even ok that she does not share somoen else's attraction to how her body is fat. her opinions don't make me hate her because i think a fat woman has the right to make up her own mind and doesn't owe it to anyone to tow a party line not hers, just like i don't hate people who call other men freaks for only wanting thin women. there are enough irresponsible and thoughtless statements on both ends to cancel each other out. in the end she should just keep doing her and i'll keep doing me. she is on her journey and i'm on mine. we should have enough sense to know that while we are on it we are going to be imperfect if not in our own eyes then surely someone else's. but its still our personal journey and we owe it to no one to be other than who we are. a woman's right to chose goes beyond abortion and she is the sole proprietor of her own body no matter what other people think about what she should be doing with it, how she should feel about it and the attitudes she should have toward it admirer or not.

as for the original intent of the thread its nice to hear someone trying to give reassurance to someone that they are ok no matter what size they are. we need to hear that more especially since its evident that a lot of people still feel the need to be assured that they are ok. we don't have to take down thin people or people who want to be thin to do that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 1, 2010)

she's in an awful state of mind: she believes she's worth a lot of money for being ugly. all she needs is a ringmaster.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 1, 2010)

don't get all britney spears up in here


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2010)

Smiles21400 said:


> Hey Lillie I agree with you, Kirstie is starting her own line of diet products now.This woman is getting paid, Plus she got a shout out from Mr."Sexy Unpredictable" himself Jamie Foxx, I'm not Mad at Her.LOL.



Would have been interesting if she'd actually hauled off and called him a freak on the Oprah show. "Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!"  Good on Jamie for standing up.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 1, 2010)

If Kirstie ever get's thin again - she has no career. This is all very calculated. She laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## verucassault (Mar 9, 2010)

siren_ said:


> I saw this the other day! I think he might be a secret FA. ; ) hahaha



oh its not a secret, jamie has a thing for fat asses.
he talks about it alot in interviews, about how in highschool he would date bigger girls and he friends would clown him...
he is..using my new term i saw on here lately, bis-sizual

and i dont think kristie, is so nice looking, not because of the weight but makeup and outfits she wears to mask her size. she looks like an evil wizard half the time..sowwy


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Mar 9, 2010)

verucassault said:


> oh its not a secret, jamie has a thing for fat asses.
> he talks about it alot in interviews, about how in highschool he would date bigger girls and he friends would clown him...
> he is..using my new term i saw on here lately, bis-sizual
> 
> and i dont think kristie, is so nice looking, not because of the weight but makeup and outfits she wears to mask her size. she looks like an evil wizard half the time..sowwy



LMFAO! OMG You're right!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 9, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> There's like no one who is out about liking plus sized women primarily. Its vexing.



You know I was watching the Oscars the other night and I saw more than a few people with fat partners. I'd have to rewatch it to remember all the names but Jeff Bridges comes to mind pretty quickly. His wife certainly looked fat (if by nothing else than societial standards) and he looked quite proud to have her at his side. 

So, I don't think you have to walk around with a t-shirt that says I heart fat chicks on the front of it to be out. You just have to be out there living your life, proudly and unapolageticly.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 9, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> You know I was watching the Oscars the other night and I saw more than a few people with fat partners. I'd have to rewatch it to remember all the names but Jeff Bridges comes to mind pretty quickly. His wife certainly looked fat (if by nothing else than societial standards) and he looked quite proud to have her at his side.
> 
> So, I don't think you have to walk around with a t-shirt that says I heart fat chicks on the front of it to be out. You just have to be out there living your life, proudly and unapolageticly.



there are a lot of fat spouses in hollywood. they just aren't pictured much. if they did show how "normal" hollywood really is fat spouses and all they couldn't sell the lies or the diet concoctions.


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeff Bridges wife is fat?? I must respectfully disagree here, I don't see where she could be considered fat anywhwere.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 9, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> Jeff Bridges wife is fat?? I must respectfully disagree here, I don't see where she could be considered fat anywhwere.



well in my opinion the woman on his arm at the oscars could be considered fat (at least in the quick peek I saw). But like I say, fat is relative and what one person would consider fat another might not...

ETA: I went and googled pictures and she doesn't look fat in the pictures I saw. Its odd because as I was watching the show when I looked up I thought to myself that it was pretty cool he was out there with his fat wife. Too bad. There were lots of couples with one of the partners there who would be considered fat though, I know I didn't imagine that.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> So, I don't think you have to walk around with a t-shirt that says I heart fat chicks on the front of it to be out. You just have to be out there living your life, proudly and unapolageticly.



I saw the same thing...some men with women who are fat or not Hollywood slender. I think so many here are obsessed with labels and symbols, when there are people just living their lives and loving those they love. Too many skewered ways of thinking about it. Just...live.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 11, 2010)

I love Jamie Foxx...However I am not a fan of Kirstie Alley. I use to be, but the way, she views herself when it comes to her weight is depressing to me...and I think she's beautiful @ the weight she's @. However not until, she realizes she is will her attitude change...and perhaps, I can like her again...and since I don't see that happening I am not a fan of hers.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Mar 21, 2010)

I follow Kirstie on Twitter, and she always hints to having a relationship with Mr. Foxx (lucky bitch).


----------



## S13Drifter (Mar 21, 2010)

I do like what happened on Opra's show, I have always been a fan of Kristie ally, even back in her "skinny" days like in her movie Drop Dead Gorgeous back in 99. When she became this BBW I think she had become so much hotter, But being in the movies and in the tabloids I knew this roller coaster would happen. Right now shes at a peaceful time just chugging up the hill waiting for the next fall.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 21, 2010)

So I remember a post Oscars show several years ago where Barbara Wawa asked Jamie Foxx what his ideal woman is...he answered a woman who is 300 pounds and has a big round booty! 

I also saw several women in the audience at the Oscars this year who did not fit the Hollywood-thin ideal! I thought Jeff Bridges' wife looked on the large side too.

Kirste Alley is beautiful, but there doesn't seem to be much in the intelligence drawer there! I have never been impressed with what she says...size-wise or anything else for that matter!


----------

